# Sony SAT T60



## e30cabrio

I updated & upgraded my lifetime SAT T60, got it hooked up to the legacy port on my swim and my Wife was happy. Then I got my bill. TiVo DVR charge. Call DTV, come to find as the account was closed for over 5 years the lifetime was "lifetime" gaaaaa.

I spent over 250.00 on the Silicon dust cache card/nic & Hinsdale 80gb hdd.

I have had it on eBay 2x without an offer. Is there no interest in these anymore?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230981741793&ssPageName=ADME:L:EOISFP:US:1123


----------



## stevel

Not really any interest. You would have been assessed the DVR fee, not the "TiVo fee". Had you not been using DirecTV for five years?


----------



## magnus

Unfortunately, Directv will not honor the lifetime box for someone else. They tied the lifetime to your Directv account. So, once you close your account then the lifetime DVR fee that was being waived on your account will not be waived on another account.

So, as a lifetime box goes then its pretty much not worth anymore than another box that did not have lifetime.


----------



## rtiano12

Sadly bro no one will be interested as the lifetime DVR fee of yours has not been cleared up.


----------



## nmiller855

Does this mean if I were to buy it I would be charged the fee for his lifetime service? 
As I posted before, I sent 2 of my SAT-T60s off for repair & only one made it to the repair facility. It had lifetime service on it. Could I use this unit to replace mine?
How many hours does it hold now?


----------



## Chris Gerhard

nmiller855 said:


> Does this mean if I were to buy it I would be charged the fee for his lifetime service?
> As I posted before, I sent 2 of my SAT-T60s off for repair & only one made it to the repair facility. It had lifetime service on it. Could I use this unit to replace mine?
> How many hours does it hold now?


You would not be charged the fee for his lifetime service and you can't use his lifetime service. DirecTV stopped selling TiVo lifetime service in 2001 if I recall correctly but if you bought it before it was no longer offered, it was for the lifetime of your account, a great deal really for the original purchaser. It was never a service that could be sold to another user.

Yes if you are able to take parts from another SAT-T60 and fix yours, you will still have lifetime on the box you repair. I don't know if DirecTV will allow you to add a different SAT-T60 to your account with lifetime at this late date but if they will, it will be covered by your lifetime service.

In other words buy a SAT-T60 for its part value to repair yours or value of the box itself but attribute nothing to lifetime service that may have been attached to the previous owner's account. The same of course holds for any DirecTV DVR with TiVo service.


----------



## stevel

November 2004 is when the change happened.


----------



## ELEVO

So let me get this right, I have a SAT T60 and it has Lifetime on it, I have not used it for about 6-7 Years, the Unit Will only have lifetime for the lifetime of the Directv Account only? So i canceled Directv a few years ago, what if i was to open an account with Directv again, Will the lifetime still be honored ? I was never told the Minute i closed my account with Directv my Lifetime would never apply to my SAT-T60 Ever again, Is that the case ?


----------



## stevel

No, the lifetime status is now gone forever.


----------



## ELEVO

stevel said:


> No, the lifetime status is now gone forever.


Gone forever By Direct TV only ? Correct? Tivo Still Offers it on there New line of Tivos for 499.99 and 399.99 for Exsisting Customers ?


----------



## stevel

Gone forever for your SAT-T60. As of November 2004, DirecTV TiVos transitioned to being managed by DirecTV, so what TiVo does is no longer relevant. DirecTV doesn't offer lifetime service now. If you had it at the time of transition, the lifetime part got attached to your account and would live as long as you kept the account open. (I have read that they allow brief interruptions in service). But once the account is closed long enough, lifetime status disappears. It is not tied to the box anymore.


----------

